# Pet Store Puppy Love Problem!!



## x0x (May 15, 2008)

hey everyone. well as some of you may know ive been looking for my first chihuahua for about 8 months now. well yesterday i stumbled into a pet store just to check out some clothes and beds and stuff and they actually had puppies in the store... & then i saw him. 

he's a male long hair white chihuahua with some cream on his head. and i swear i was a second away from crying when i saw him. everyone has been saying that when you see the right one for you, you'll just know it, and i feel like i had that. ive looked at hundreds of dogs since i began my search and none of them gave me this feeling. the funny thing is i set out wanting a short haired cream girl, and never even considered a boy, ever. but i feel like i have to have him.

at this pet store, you're allowed to take the puppy out and go into a gated pen area and play with him. me and my bf did so, and we both fell in love. he was alittle shy at first but he warmed up to us and he was just absolutely perfect! 

now the downside - well for one, he is pretty expensive, but the big prob. is -- its a petstore. and i know thats so horrible. i dont want him to have any health problems, and i dont want to support puppy mills but i just fell head over heels for him. im really torn here bc no other puppy has given me that feeling ive been waiting for, even if i didnt want a boy, or longhair lol. 

what do you guys think? this is really tough. :/


----------



## z4girl (Apr 18, 2008)

A couple of things........yes, pet stores are bad...BUT someone has to adopt them eventually....it's not their fault!

HOWEVER. I have four (4) friends who bought from pet stores this year. The dogs were from different stores and different areas. All four had major problems the first 6-8 months. Major and expensive. They all ended up with kennel cough as well.

If you love the dog, go for it. Just make sure you get a good insurance and also hold off on un-necessary expenses until you get past the 8 month hurdle.

I love my best friend's Chi like my own. She is darling, sweet and affectionate......but she's had a lot of problems. At 8 months my baby (from a breeder) has only been in for typical vet sessions (shots, check-up). The other dog has been in every other week since she was picked up.

Be careful but go with your heart.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Perfect advice from above;-)

As she stated go with your heart and your gut just go into it with knowledge that you may get a puppy that has health issues and as long as you can afford a puppy that may have health issues then I say follow your heart;-)


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I agree with z4girl. Yes..you don't want to support the mills, but someone is going to buy her, and If you feel she is the one go for it. Does the store have any health guarantee's. I know the feeling, when I was looking for my first I wanted brown and white and then I saw Ivy and was smitted and couldn't get her out of my mind for anything. And the rest is history. Then when I saw Willow same thing. Maybe someday I will get my brown and white lol!!!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Like everyone says, pet stores are not a good place to get a pet, but I got my second cocker spaniel from a pet store about 16 years ago and she was a very healthy, wonderful pet until she passed away 2 years ago. I think that any time you get an animal, you need to make sure you're prepared for possible costly health problems, because even the best bred dog can have things go wrong. Like you, I went to the store to purchase some supplies for my other dog and just saw my little girl and couldn't stand the thought of her spending one more day at the store, so I scooped her up immediately. Follow your heart!!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

This is entirely your choice, but you state you don't want to support puppy mills. If this is so, then walk away, because that is exactly what you will be doing by buying this little one. There is every chance that somewhere a little Chi bitch, his mum is sitting in a pen or crate waiting for her next season to come along so that she can produce more stock to sell.

I appreciate that this is not very likely what you want to hear, but it's just my opinion. Pet shops are an "easy option" or that's what they initially appear. But please be patient and try and source a good Chi breeder who will offer help, advice, let you see a much loved mum and sell you a happy and healthy puppy.

Please don't think I am being "picky"here, I'm truly not, it's what I would say to a friend. 

Barbara x


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

i think you should get him--i would! its hard to find a puppy that speaks to you. trust me, i know from experince... Z4 has fabulous advice: get pet insurance 




z4girl said:


> A couple of things........yes, pet stores are bad...BUT someone has to adopt them eventually....it's not their fault!
> 
> HOWEVER. I have four (4) friends who bought from pet stores this year. The dogs were from different stores and different areas. All four had major problems the first 6-8 months. Major and expensive. They all ended up with kennel cough as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## z4girl (Apr 18, 2008)

I did a lot of research on pet insurance. PetPlan US is the best.....especially in this particular case. I know you are young and I respect all the research you have done to get your first Chi. I remember even emailing you a few times and I think you will provide a wonderful home to whichever dog you pick and be such a great owner. I just want you to be prepared for the worst. 

I have some discount codes and coupons.....let me know when you are ready for insurance and I'll help you out. Really insurance is good for any dog-pet store or breeder.

Keep us posted whatever you decide. I have been watching the boards wondering when you will pop up with a puppy photo since I know how much you want one. They are the greatest joy. We love our dog to bits. I had her spayed this week and left the vet crying because I was just so scared something would go wrong....(nothing did)...that should tell you how much fun these little 'beings' really are.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

i understand your dilemma, iv had the same thing but with smaller animals iv got from petshops., but iv never seen puppys in petshops, 
please please get him, he might have fell in love with you and wonders when you are picking him up!  xxx


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

deleted see below why


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

i cant wait to see what you decide he sounds lovely and it sounds to me you have fell in love
keep us updated


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

oops. im so funny i thought xox was talking to me! i remember her bc she came into here the same time i did and i was watching her threads bc i am sooo interested in seeing what she gets. 

and pinkgliterrybunny, i agree. i barely see puppies in pet stores...ive only seen one shop or 2 with puppies in 8 yrs. there is a place called Aww Puppies Boutique near where i am moving to. if i cant get a rescue, i plan on buying from them. isnt what matters getting a puppy you like, anyway?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

OMG...you would be shocked to come to NC as there are pet stores everywhere full of puppies:-(


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

Yoshismom....we have a TON of them here too.....I don't go into them cause they are sad pups from puppymills....which is an awful thing to support.....plus they are always about twice as much as a good quality pup from a good breeder.

With that said.....I know how tempting it is to resuce that poor baby....so I whatever you decide to do, I wish you best and please let us know....cause we are always up for puppy pics!!


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> OMG...you would be shocked to come to NC as there are pet stores everywhere full of puppies:-(


would it count as a rescue if i saved one of them? you know how i feel about neglected chis..and your opinion matters because you are so into this breed that i really do value your opinion. i seriously expected everyone to attack me but seriously, these chis need to be loved, too.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I dont really think it is quite the same as a rescue. Although I can see where one would want to rescue the poor things:-(

I am neutral on this topic as I know how hard it is to want to give a little pup in need of a home a good home as it is not their fault they were bred by millers and end up in a pet store or at the Flea market. I also hate the fact that it is lining the pockets of the millers and the pet shop owners by contributing to them and this certainly will not stop them from breeding...This is why I always just say follow your heart and or gut with this situation and be prepared that it could be costly;-)


----------



## x0x (May 15, 2008)

hi guys! thanks for all of your great opinions and thoughts. it means alot to me. me and my bf are going back to the store tomorrow to see him again and i will probably be making my decision! i am super concerned about his health but i think that the pet insurance idea was really a great idea! im also gonna see if the store has any kind of health guarantee. who knows. but i will definitely update, thanks for being so helpful!

and to chibella- lol i am following your threads too bc im excited to see the puppy you get as well!


----------



## x0x (May 15, 2008)

oh& if anyones interested in seeing him he's the male cream chi on http://stevespets.com/puppy.html . if you click his pic, its gets bigger


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

he is gorgeous 
i cant wait to see what you decide


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Awwww! He is very cute


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

It's your decision of course, but that's why pet stores charge as much as they do... because people go in and "awwwwww he/she is SO CUTE!" I wouldn't consider this rescuing but follow your heart. Do you know where the pet store gets it's pets? I would get not only a health guarantee IN WRITING from the pet store, but ask about returning the puppy and their policy. Call and talk to "Dr. Newman" the store's Vet and see if it's legit. IF you choose to buy the little guy, take him immediately to a Vet so they can check for the usual Chihuahua problem areas that are SO common in pet store buys.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I wish you the best of luck in whatever you decide!


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Gosh, I can see why you fell in love! He is a cutie! I am not going to add to the excellent advice already given and will support your decision no matter what it is. You know the pros and cons and I know it must be difficult.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

I wouldn't get him. I'd be setting myself up for heartbreak if/when a problem comes up.


----------



## mpknight1120 (Aug 5, 2008)

Well, I dont like the fact that petstores get their puppies from puppymills, but if you felt a connection with the puppy, I think you should get him if you want him. Who knows? You may get him and he has absolutely no health problems at all. I once did the same thing as you. I had been looking for a puppy for so long, and every time i found a potential puppy, it was either sold before I could come and look at it or I didnt really connect with it. I found a puppy in the petstore, bought him, and never had any health problems with him. Good luck!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Is this at Steve's Pets!? I have been there a few times to play with their puppies in Williamsville.. 

I think that you will know which puppy is right for you and you seemed to have done a lot of research. As long as your recognize, like others said, that it is a possibility you may run into some issues down the road. Do what makes you happy!! Good luck


----------



## Brenda (Jul 28, 2008)

I got Yogi from a pet shop and he is a healthy, happy puppy.
The pet shop where I live has a year guarantee for certain health problem and a free vet check (at your choice of vet clinic).


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

I just saw that you were loooking at Steve's!! I have gone to that exact store LOL small world huh!? We live very close to each other! Well wherever and whenever you get your puppy he/she should have a play date with Chloe! You can join our buffalo meet up group!!

He is darling! I think if you decide to get him pet insurance would be a good idea considering you wouldn't be able to see his parents or talk to whoever bred him. 

Keep me posted


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

x0x said:


> i am super concerned about his health but i think that the pet insurance idea was really a great idea! im also gonna see if the store has any kind of health guarantee. who knows. but i will definitely update, thanks for being so helpful!


Hi 
Please keep in mind that unless he is already covered by insurance via the shop...Your new policy even if you start it immediately will only cover for accident in the first 2 weeks and not cover any existing illness.
That's how my Petplan insurance works, but I believe this is pretty general.

Barbara x


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

chibellaxo said:


> and pinkgliterrybunny, i agree. i barely see puppies in pet stores...ive only seen one shop or 2 with puppies in 8 yrs. there is a place called Aww Puppies Boutique near where i am moving to. if i cant get a rescue, i plan on buying from them. isnt what matters getting a puppy you like, anyway?


I would buy the whole pet store if they sold them in the UK!! im glad they dont though, you have to get a puppy out of the paper from a breeder round here! Some times they make it soo difficult to rescue its just easyer to get from a petshop i guess, I can see why they make it difficult to rescue, but I think they might be able to soften up a little and obvious dog lovers should stand a better chance! good luck with rescuing 

Whats the update on the little honey at the petshop??


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

*puppy*



Yoshismom said:


> I dont really think it is quite the same as a rescue. Although I can see where one would want to rescue the poor things:-(
> 
> I am neutral on this topic as I know how hard it is to want to give a little pup in need of a home a good home as it is not their fault they were bred by millers and end up in a pet store or at the Flea market. I also hate the fact that it is lining the pockets of the millers and the pet shop owners by contributing to them and this certainly will not stop them from breeding...This is why I always just say follow your heart and or gut with this situation and be prepared that it could be costly;-)


I pretty much agree with this. You or me not buying a puppy will not affect the millers one bit and I sure can identify with falling in love with a puppy. He sounds like a real charmer. Just be prepared for possible health problems.


----------



## shias-mommy (Aug 10, 2008)

I say go for it!! Espically since you got that feeling once you seen the little guy! I hope you follow your heart and are happy in the end


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

And this would be the reason that I don't go into pet stores. I can't handle it and I want them all and I just can't bring myself to buy one from there. Not that I'm saying you're a horrible person for considering it, like others have said, if you don't buy him there will be someone who comes along that will.  So go with what you feel and as long as you have the means to support him (and his various health problems that may arise) then get him. And spoil him rotten


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

I totally agree about the whole rescue thing... my boyfriend and I have been trying to rescue and it is SO hard, the people are often rude to us because we are young and never take us seriously


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

IMO, someone has to start taking a stand against puppy mills ... and yes, if it's not you, it'd probably be someone else that buys him, but the more and more people that say 'no' to pet stores, the closer they get to shutting down the puppy mills. Every bit helps. If everyone did what you are thinking of doing, the puppy mill will continue. But essentially, you have to do what's right for you ^_^


----------



## z4girl (Apr 18, 2008)

Rosiesmum said:


> Hi
> Please keep in mind that unless he is already covered by insurance via the shop...Your new policy even if you start it immediately will only cover for accident in the first 2 weeks and not cover any existing illness.
> That's how my Petplan insurance works, but I believe this is pretty general.
> 
> Barbara x


Actually, your policy will cover pretty much anything after the 14 day waiting period. Here is a brief overview from their (PetPlan US) site:

Hereditary conditions covered without dollar or time limits* 
The bad news is that many purebred cats and dogs will suffer from a 
hereditary condition Hereditary Conditions Close Genetically transmitted diseases found predominantly in purebred pets. These are diseases that your pet has inherited directly through breeding and include conditions such as hip dysplasia. Petplan policies cover hereditary conditions so long as they were not apparent prior to the purchase of the policy or occurs during a waiting period. during their lifetime. Most pet insurance companies in the U.S. automatically exclude hereditary conditions from their policies. Here's the good news. Petplan is the only company in the U.S. to cover hereditary diseases with no dollar or time limits per condition. 

Covered for Life 
Petplan covers injuries and illnesses for life. Once your pet is insured, Petplan will cover any chronic conditions into their old age as long as you continue to renew your policy each year without any break in coverage. This is called Petplan’s Covered for Life Guarantee and i and it can prove to be invaluable when you consider that between 30-40% of all pet insurance claims are for chronic conditions that last beyond 12 months. Coverage for chronic conditions is included as standard in all Petplan policies with no extra surcharges or riders. 

No dollar or time limits per condition 
Some policies will only pay up to a specified amount to cover treatment for an illness or injury, which means that once a limit is reached you may have to pay for the remainder of your pet's treatment from your own pocket. Petplan policies feature simple annual limits that are fully reinstated each year, regardless of previous claims. As long as you renew your policy each year with no break in coverage, you'll never have to worry about running out of coverage. 

Flexibility for you and your pet 
At Petplan we understand that no one knows your pet as well as you do, so we have developed a unique flexible policy framework with with with a choice of coinsurance and deductible options to ensure that you can select the coverage that best meets your needs and budget. 

Treatment for alternative therapies
At Petplan, we want to help get your pet healthy and back on their paws and we realize that in some cases your pet may require more than conventional treatment to fully recover. For that reason, Petplan will cover Alternative Therapies Alternative Therapies Close The terms “alternative” or “complementary” are used to refer to non-traditional methods of diagnosing, preventing, or treating illnesses or injuries including acupuncture and chiropractic treatment. Petplan realizes that sometimes conventional treatments may not be enough so we also cover alternative therapies if your veterinarian believes that such treatment is in your pet's best interest and administers the treatment. . , such as Acupuncture Acupuncture Close Acupuncture involves placing fine needles into specific points in the body. Veterinarians who are trained in acupuncture will use this increasingly popular veterinary treatment for a variety of problems however, the most common use for acupuncture is to treat back problems in pets which have not responded to drugs or surgery. or Chiropractic Treatment Chiropractic Treatment Close Chiropractic care is the manual manipulation and adjustment of bones, muscles and joints to induce a cure. Chiropractic care offers a natural, drug-free adjunct to your pet's total health care. In conjunction with regular veterinary care, chiropractic care can help to decrease pain, and add quality to your pet's movement, and well being. provided that the treatment is recommended and administered by a licensed veterinarian.


----------



## z4girl (Apr 18, 2008)

x0x said:


> oh& if anyones interested in seeing him he's the male cream chi on http://stevespets.com/puppy.html . if you click his pic, its gets bigger


Gosh he is really cute!!!! You better keep us posted!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

z4girl said:


> Actually, your policy will cover pretty much anything after the 14 day waiting period.


I wasn't referring to hereditary conditions that develop in later life, though this will surely be of extra concern when buying from a pet shop. Rather of disease/conditions that occurs within the 2 week interim period.

Petplan in the UK is generally considered one of the best, though probably most expensive companies. We've found them to be very efficient and I always recommend them to friends 

Most if not all good breeders sell their pup with free insurance, which you need to call, on purchase of dog to activate you as the new owner (in my experience.) 
The day we bought Rosie I was on the telephone to Petplan and had her immediately insured....just in case!

Barbara x


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

He is really cute. I too understand that we don't want to encourage puppymills through pet stores but the fact of the matter is that this puppy is here already and someone needs to take care of him. When I started looking for a new puppy last year, I went to a couple of our local pet stores. There were a couple of cute mini schnauzers at this one. When I went back a couple months later, (to buy a small enough collar for Babs) those same two schnauzers were still there. I felt so bad that I didn't take one of them because now they had spent the first 6 mos of their lives in a cage at a pet store. That's no life for a dog either.BTW, I won't even buy my supplies from that store because the owner didn't see that he should have lowered price or something to move those pups out of his store alot earlier than that.


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

BABY BABS said:


> I felt so bad that I didn't take one of them because now they had spent the first 6 mos of their lives in a cage at a pet store.


wow, i never even thought about that


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

omg i didnt realise that pet store puppies can stay in the store that long its heart breaking thinking about what about socialition and cuddles and love omg i think i am going to cry!

but i so cant wait to hear what you decide as he is really cute!


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

2 of mine came from pet stores and as was already said someone needs to give these poor little guys homes they didn't ask to be in pet stores. make sure they look like they are in good health and see if the pet store offers anything were if they have major problems you can bring them back. it worked out great for my two and they are healthy as ever, good luck :daisy:


----------



## x0x (May 15, 2008)

update:

well first i just wanna say thanks to everyone who gave me their advice and support. 

i went to the pet store to see him again today. he was sleeping so i didnt take him out. instead i just sat in front of him and watched him sleep for about 20 minutes.

i decided not to get him. i left the store in tears and cried my way home. however if anything were to happen to him if i chose to buy him i would probably experience alot more heartache. im not sure if this was the right decision. i called my mom crying and she assured me that i will find the perfect puppy for me that will give me that feeling again. i just hope shes right. 

and all i wish is that this little boy finds the most amazing home as possible. thanks again everyone. :] :/


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Aww hang in there.. I know you will find your dream chi someday soon, it just takes time


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yep when your perfect chi comes along there will be no doubt about it and no hesitation It will just feel right;-)


----------



## Kendalyn (Aug 23, 2008)

Good decision! It is hard and that is why puppy mills can have such terrible practices and still stay in business. Buying a dog from a petstore is never rescuing no matter how much it feels like it is. It's actually the opposite because you are voting YES to puppy mills with your dollars. If everybody did what you did, a lot of little lives would be saved in the long run!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

You are a stronger woman than i! i dont think i could have walked!! im sorry you were upset, But like the forum says you will find YOUR chi some day.

Is it the health problems he may have had that put you off? or was it his temperemant or something? not wishing to bring up any heartache i am just interested 

Good luck finding a new chi xxxxx


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

It is a hard decision. Maybe take comfort in the fact that if he was really the right one for you, you wouldn't have been able to walk away <3 So that means you still have a little soul mate out there somewhere.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I respect and applaud you for your decision


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Kendalyn said:


> Good decision! It is hard and that is why puppy mills can have such terrible practices and still stay in business. Buying a dog from a petstore is never rescuing no matter how much it feels like it is. It's actually the opposite because you are voting YES to puppy mills with your dollars. If everybody did what you did, a lot of little lives would be saved in the long run!


I so agree with kendalyn and believe you made the right decision. It's not just about the puppies these vile shops sell, we have to try and see the bigger picture and think of the poor mums and stud dogs...what life do they have in a puppy mill/farm 

I applaude your decision, I hope you find a happy healthy pup soon from a reputable breeder, you deserve it.

Barbara x


----------



## x0x (May 15, 2008)

thanks again for the support everyone. i hope ill find the perfect chi for me :]


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

pinkglitterybunny said:


> You are a stronger woman than i! i dont think i could have walked!!
> 
> Good luck finding a new chi xxxxx


lol, me neither! But if she can walk away, that must be a sign he's not for her


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

Kendalyn said:


> Good decision! It is hard and that is why puppy mills can have such terrible practices and still stay in business. Buying a dog from a petstore is never rescuing no matter how much it feels like it is. It's actually the opposite because you are voting YES to puppy mills with your dollars. If everybody did what you did, a lot of little lives would be saved in the long run!


ok i totally respect you opnion here but those poor dogs didn't ask to be born and don't they also deserve forever homes too??? what should we do just kill all the poor pups in a petstore that didn't ask to be born? they deserve forever homes as much as the ones who are born to breeders. JMO


----------



## Kendalyn (Aug 23, 2008)

chihuahua_momma said:


> ok i totally respect you opnion here but those poor dogs didn't ask to be born and don't they also deserve forever homes too??? what should we do just kill all the poor pups in a petstore that didn't ask to be born? they deserve forever homes as much as the ones who are born to breeders. JMO


It's not about those individual puppies - there is a much bigger picture. It's about not supporting an industry that harms thousands of dogs a year. 

Those puppies in pet stores don't deserve to be where they are. However, two wrongs don't make a right. It was wrong to produce those pups and it's wrong to buy them from the store no matter how good your intentions. Eventually, if nobody buys those puppies, the store will have to do something with them. It's a good bet they would be turned over to a rescue or shelter so the store can cut its losses. At that point they can be adopted out to people. 

If nobody buys those puppies, the pet stores will stop selling them and the puppy mills will suffer. Hopefully they will have to totally shut down. There will no longer be a market for their poorly bred and irresponsibly produced dogs.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Very true and wise words from Kendalyn. Very well explained.

Barbara x


----------



## z4girl (Apr 18, 2008)

x0x said:


> update:
> 
> well first i just wanna say thanks to everyone who gave me their advice and support.
> 
> ...


Awwwwww....if you were crying over not having him maybe that's a sign. You don't necessarily know anything is wrong with him. Maybe he's perfect and one of the exceptions to the puppy store problems. I hate to see you pass on a pet you really like because of potential problems that may not even be a problem.

It is hard to find that perfect pet. I found many dogs along the way that I liked but wasn't "in love" with. Many of my friends have Chis that I like a ton but wouldn't necessarily want as my pet. My dog, however, I was in love with the second I saw her. No question! I compare every other dog I see to Izzy....can't help it. Wouldn't matter if she came down with some awful illness or lost a leg. I'd love her just the same and wouldn't trade her for the world.

If this is your diamond in the rough pet......go get him and don't look back. Pet insurance is cheap. Even pure breed dogs can have problems so no matter what direction you go you have to deal with the costs and emotions of pet ownership.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I think it's incredibly sad that people are actually recommending that she go to the petstore to get the chihuahua 

It is a really tough situation... I know, I've been there before. I went to a puppy store a couple of years ago and almost walked out with a LC chihuahua female. I'm thankful now that I didn't, because I actually ran into her at the dog park a few months later and it looked like she had the beginnings of luxating patella.

I know first hand how heartbreaking it can be to get a dog from a bad place, so this hits really close to home. When I was little, my parents bought a Pomeranian from a petstore... they ended up rehoming him because he had so many issues. He would pee everywhere, run around in circles everyday, had some major health issues, etc, etc. 

When you support a petstore that sells puppies, you are keeping them open for business. As soon as you buy a puppy, it is going to be replaced with another one. The markup on puppies is RIDICULOUS. These stores buy their puppies from millers in most cases for under $300, and then jack up the prices to $1000+. So buying a puppy gives them enough money to replace it times 3.

I applaud you for your choice. And the perfect chi will come along soon enough!


----------



## z4girl (Apr 18, 2008)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> I think it's incredibly sad that people are actually recommending that she go to the petstore to get the chihuahua
> QUOTE]
> 
> It's not that we are recommending that she go to a pet store necessarily. I do, however, reccomend that she purchase a dog that she loves and has strong feelings for right off the bat.
> ...


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

i never thought id be supporting a pet store, either. i even reported one just a few weeks ago. I used to be so pro breeder but then i started to learn things which made me think twice. especially after reading the remarks of certain people on here. Now, I am open to pet store puppies and to getting a puppy from the papers. It would be better to go with an ethical breeder because it minimizes the chances the puppy will have problems years down the road, but finding an ethical breeder is like trying to find a needle in the haystack..even with the CCAs help. Besides, buying from a breeder doesnt guarantee that the puppy wont develop problems later on, anyway. And most breeders dont cover genetic defects after 2 years. Im not really trying to change anyones mind, though, because buying a pet is such a personal decision. I just wanted to get that out there because I dont want to look like a hypocrite if i show up on here with a puppy from a pet store. I know pet stores are out for the money and they do (for the most part) neglect their puppies but i would rather deal with someone who is openly out for the cash than someone who pretends to care (but behind closed doors, only sees $$ and neglect their dogs, too). Besides, I have a soft spot for animals who are suffering. I wouldnt turn my back on a baby who is suffering and let him die because i think that sacrificing him will somehow make a difference.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

It is good to educate on how the pups came about being in the Petstores in the first place and that has been done earlier on....now it comes down to personal choice;-) 

Everyone has opinions on what is or is not the proper way to go about buying a puppy whether we all agree or not lets just agree to disagree;-) She did what she felt was the right thing to do


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

chibellaxo said:


> i never thought id be supporting a pet store, either. i even reported one just a few weeks ago. I *used to be so pro breeder but then i started to learn things which made me think twice. especially after reading the remarks of certain people on here. Now, I am open to pet store puppies and to getting a puppy from the papers. *It would be better to go with an ethical breeder because it minimizes the chances the puppy will have problems years down the road, but finding an ethical breeder is like trying to find a needle in the haystack..even with the CCAs help. Besides, buying from a breeder doesnt guarantee that the puppy wont develop probs later on, anyway. Im not really trying to change anyones mind, though, because buying a pet is such a personal decision. I just wanted to get that out there because I dont want to look like a hypocrite if i show up on here with a puppy from a pet store. I know pet stores are out for the money and they do (for the most part) nglect their puppies *but i would rather deal with someone who is openly out for the cash than someone who pretends to care (when they secretly are just in it to profit, too and secretly neglect the dogs). *Besides, I have a soft spot for animals who are suffering. I wouldnt turn my back on a baby who is suffering and let him die because i think that not buying him will somehow make a difference.


Do you honestly think that ethical breeders give their puppies to pet stores? I just can't believe that with all of the resources out there (and the fact that you know puppymills are bad) that you're even keeping it as an option.

I would never buy a puppy from a BYB or a petstore, but I would much rather support a BYB than a petstore. Petstore puppies get no human attention until they arrive at the store... and the POOR parents of these puppies are in metal bottomed cages living in their own feces without medical care because of greed.

I really didn't want to bring this up, but a friend on another forum is probably going to have to have her dog put to sleep because of a possible brain tumor. This dog is 2 years old and was from a puppy mill, and he's been having seizures/random aggressive. They're trying to see if it could be anything else, but right now all signs lead to a brain tumor. 

If you have a soft spot for neglected dogs, then go to a rescue! There are SO many chis in shelters. I am even fostering a chihuahua mix that I found on the side of the road! 

And there are a TON of ethical breeders. You just have to look. Then again, in such a "need it RIGHT now" society, it's a lot easier to just go to a petstore to pick out a dog. Until it develops behavioral, housebreaking, or medical issues.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

"I just wanted to get that out there because I dont want to look like a hypocrite if i show up on here with a puppy from a pet store."

Just keep in mind that when you do get your puppy it is noones business where you got he/she from and you only have to tell if you choose too;-)


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> "I just wanted to get that out there because I dont want to look like a hypocrite if i show up on here with a puppy from a pet store."
> 
> Just keep in mind that when you do get your puppy it is noones business where you got he/she from and you only have to tell if you choose too;-)


lol, good point, michelle


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> Do you honestly think that ethical breeders give their puppies to pet stores? I just can't believe that with all of the resources out there (and the fact that you know puppymills are bad) that you're even keeping it as an option.
> 
> I would never buy a puppy from a BYB or a petstore, but I would much rather support a BYB than a petstore. Petstore puppies get no human attention until they arrive at the store... and the POOR parents of these puppies are in metal bottomed cages living in their own feces without medical care because of greed.
> 
> ...


Jessie,
i have been researching breeders with the CCA since January. It is not easy to find a reputable breeder. And I hate to sound mean but unless you want to go through the hurdles of adopting from an agency for me, then you really cant tell me to adopt from a rescue. Because I have already tried and its a hassle. I talked about it in another thread. Its much harder to adopt from a rescue than it is from breeders with the CCA. Having experience with the breed and references arent enough. most want you to have another chi in the house or be willing to take in 2 rescues. I would go through it for a dog about to be put down but not for a dog that already has a foster.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

What state do you live in? I have a good list of reputable breeders.

And in all seriousness, it would be sooo much better to go to a small BYB rather than a petstore. If you really feel the need to get a puppy in this kind of way, at least you can find a breeder who at least cares about their dogs. I just couldn't imagine supporting the puppy mill industry, or the greedy puppystore owners.

Edited to say: I see you're in PA now. Would you be willing to drive to NC/SC for a chihuahua? Chihuahuas of Belle Shoals is amazing.


----------



## x0x (May 15, 2008)

i just wanted to say that the fact that this puppy is from a pet store is not the only reason i didnt get him. like some other members have said, this puppy needs a home and feeling that connection is really important to me. however, right now is not the best time for me to get a puppy for other personal reasons. i have been looking since the beginning of the year but now i plan on waiting until christmas time. if it was a few months later and i walked in, the truth is i probably would not have left without him. right now the timing is just off bc as i said there is some family issues and stuff going on right now. but i am hopeful that i will find my perfect chi by the end of the year. and i just hope this little guy finds an amazing home, because no matter where he came from, he deserves it.


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm glad you didn't get him from the pet store and it's good that you can see it might not be the best time for a dog in your life. When the time comes you'll find one. Sometimes getting one from a local rescue or shelter is tough, but put your name on the waiting list NOW and let them know when you'll be serious. That way you'll already be way up on the list.

To those who think that buying from a pet store is rescuing them, I respectfully argue that your argument is flawed. Everyone needs to STOP buying from pet stores. Yes, there will be a period of time when those puppies already born will have to be absorbed into the rescue/shelter system. But just saying "That puppy needs to have a home, so I'll give him a home until the pet stores stop carrying them" is NOT going to work. By buying that puppy, you're only REWARDING the system!

True, that puppy at the pet store may not have the best life right away, but before you think of it... think of the poor female in the tiny kennel who gave birth to that cute puppy. That female will spend her ENTIRE life in a tiny, cramped kennel, repeatedly getting impregnated until she DIES... just so you can have your cute puppy. THAT is what you're supporting when you buy from a pet store. I'm sorry that it's "inconvenient" and a "hassle" to go through the system, but sometimes the high road isn't the easiest. 

All you have to do is go a Google search for "puppy mills" and it will only take about 2 minutes of looking at actual puppy mill photos and their victims to change your mind. You'll never walk into a pet store that sells puppies ever again.

And we're living proof that you can get wonderful pets through the rescue system. It took time and patience, but two of our three (Trixe and Rufus) are from the local shelter, and the third (Sasha) was from a local breeder who turned out to be awful, actually. 

Anyway... I don't mean to be disrespectful at all and I'm not pointing fingers at anyone here. I just am passionate about this and we ALL have to STOP supporting these pet stores/puppy mills! That means knowing where that cute puppy in the window came from, and resisting.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

^
I agree, if people want to save the poor puppies, they need to think about the thousands that are locked up in cages without food or water, peeing on themselves, forced to carry litter after litter, and save them. THESE are the puppies you need to 'save', not the ones sitting cute behind the glass in the pet store. There's a bigger picture here ... realistically you're not 'saving' any puppy when you buy from a store, you're condoning the torture of hundreds more.


----------



## z4girl (Apr 18, 2008)

chibellaxo said:


> Jessie,
> i have been researching breeders with the CCA since January. It is not easy to find a reputable breeder. And I hate to sound mean but unless you want to go through the hurdles of adopting from an agency for me, then you really cant tell me to adopt from a rescue. Because I have already tried and its a hassle. I talked about it in another thread. Its much harder to adopt from a rescue than it is from breeders with the CCA. Having experience with the breed and references arent enough. most want you to have another chi in the house or be willing to take in 2 rescues. I would go through it for a dog about to be put down but not for a dog that already has a foster.


Clap, clap! I'm with you here! It is so difficult to adopt from a rescue or shelter. I am still annoyed with how we struggled considering we have the most perfect environment for a Chi......our dog is never alone for more than 2 hours and is spoiled rotten. Why we weren't 'qualified owners' or why we should have been forced to take 2 dogs instead of just one is beyond me. It is way easier to find a good breeder!

We also all need to agree that the best way to stop pet store sales is to fix the actual problem. I am from Ohio. In my particular city stores are not allowed to sell pets. If that were nationwide we wouldn't have as many problems with puppy mills to begin with. Then we could start some sort of breeder licensing to ensure pets are cared for. Why just try to take a stance one pet at a time buy not purchasing from stores......you are way better off attacking the entire problem. If stores cannot sell pets to begin with there are less outlets for mills to use for their awful business.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

The more you support these places by buying from them they more the millers produce. Unfortunately there will always be a market because people don't know where to go to buy a puppy. JMHO


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

I would not support the puppy mills and buy from a pet store ! I got my chi from a local breeder ! She was so healthy and had all her shots done ! It is so wrong that they sell them , and make people get attached to the chis , only to maybe see them get sick , down the road!


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

hes for you in sickness and in health


----------



## blooz4u (Jan 14, 2009)

I wonder if the OP ever ended up getting his/her Chi ?


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

I hate situations like these because it is so hard. 
Buying from pet stores is really wrong, supporting the practice of mills is something most animal lovers do not want to do (also if I were you I would not buy any merchandise from a store that sells live puppies). The dog you buy may end up with a ton of health problems, live a shorter life, and end up costing you a fortune. Puppies in stores are also RIDICULOUSLY over priced. If you look around for good breeders I promise you you can find a companion that suits you that will end up costing you much less initially and in the long run.
That being said, I do feel that these animals deserving loving homes as well. They didn't ask to be born into this life. Low life humans took it upon themselves to breed them and use their parents as money machines, treated horribly. The puppy shouldn't have to endure life in a cage, or any life other than a wonderful one.
But, this puppy probably will be sold to someone, be it you or someone else. So I think even f you don't buy him he will end up someones loved pet.

If you wouldn't feel right supporting a puppymill then don't do it. But if you are prepared for a dog with a more likely chance of many many health problems then if you search for the right breeder, and are prepared to spend all the moeny necessary and can not possibly live with out this puppy then do it.
I known that I really can not play with puppies in pet stores, I do not buy merchandise from these stores because I can not support puppy mills. But, that being said, I also know if I played with these puppies I would want to save them all... So in the end you need to do what will sit right with you. I wont buy a puppy from a pet store, it just isn't something I personally am comfortable with.


EDIT: WOW! I totally didn't realize how old this post was! Thats why I need to pay more attention...


----------



## blooz4u (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah...kinda brought back from the dead! I was just curious if the OP ever got him/her a loveable companion.


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

I agree with everyone. When you know, you know. This little one is probably meant to be your dog, just be prepared. Most Pet stores offer to pay for vet bills for the first year. I think you should follow your heart and give this little guy the life he deserves.


----------



## 4chis (Dec 16, 2008)

Before I became aware of the whole puppy mill problem I got my first chi from a pet store, he is registered and 4 1/2 years later Peanut is still with me. He's great, beautiful head, teeth, eyes and coat! Just give the puppy the best exam you can. Are his eyes bright, nose and ears clean? Check his fur and follow your heart. That little guy needs a good loving home...Good luck!


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Darn it. I was going to go through my puppymill speil and say at all cost don't go back, but I clicked on the photo and what can I say. He's really cute! You've done your homework, you know the risks involved, and you love "this" little man, so I say go with your heart. My first boy was from a less than reputable breeder, and I didn't do my homework, but he was the love of my life and I never regreted getting him. Let us know how you do. Rochelle.


----------

